# memory speed is listed at ~400MHz?!



## CHaynes112 (Jun 19, 2006)

My Core speed is detected right at 690MHz, but my Memory speed is detected at 400MHz 2D and like 437.5MHz or something in 3D. It should be 800MHz 2D and 875MHz 3D since it would be DDR1600 and DDR1750. BTW, my card is GeForce 7900GTX  (but I thought nvidia cards worked with ATITool as well?)...

EDIT: It looks like this is the case with SysTool also...

-Thanks


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 24, 2006)

There is no problem - don't ask me for the technical reasons, but ATITool show you memory at its actual speed. Because it's DDR, the data transfer rates are doubled, therefore the actual speeds you will acheive will be twice what ATITool is showing, so it is actually reporting correctly and you have nothing to worry about. DDR = 2 x speed.


----------



## CHaynes112 (Jun 24, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> There is no problem - don't ask me for the technical reasons, but ATITool show you memory at its actual speed. Because it's DDR, the data transfer rates are doubled, therefore the actual speeds you will acheive will be twice what ATITool is showing, so it is actually reporting correctly and you have nothing to worry about. DDR = 2 x speed.



Did you even read my post. I understand DDR = 2 x speed. That's why it should say 875 instead of 1750... however, it says 437?!?!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry, I was getting tired and misread it. Not sure why ATITool would misreport it like that, do the Nvidia drivers have any option enabled similar to AMD's "Cool 'n' Quiet"? I've never had an Nvidia card so I don't know what settings they have. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## CHaynes112 (Jun 25, 2006)

no, I have even removed thermal throttling from my cards BIOS...?!


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 25, 2006)

2d and 3d clocks so it can be quiet in windows as simple its allright tbh


----------



## CHaynes112 (Jun 25, 2006)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> 2d and 3d clocks so it can be quiet in windows as simple its allright tbh



what are you talking about?!


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 25, 2006)

your card shows up as 437 mgh in windows that is okay its about 800 in 2d
make the following install coolbits and show what your driver is telling you


----------



## CHaynes112 (Jun 25, 2006)

:shadedshu

Card's Rated Speeds are
Core - 690
Memory - 1750 (DDR)

In Coolbits, Riva Tuner, and Powerstrip it shows
Core - 690
Memory - 875 (which is fine, because since it's DDR, it is running at 1750 effectively)

NOW, the problem is...
ATITool and SysTool show the Memory at 437.5. For some reason it is only showing 1/4 (NOT 1/2) of the correct Memory speed. NO thermal throttling is going on... I even REMOVED throttling from the card's BIOS.


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 25, 2006)

and what? ati tool which version? and systool is so old that this is okay


----------



## CHaynes112 (Jun 25, 2006)

ATITool 0.25 Beta 14


----------



## Gzero (Jun 25, 2006)

Well use everest and other tools and see what they report. Tbh it just looks like a slight miscalculation on atitools part (systool has parts of atitool built in). Happy? lol


----------



## CHaynes112 (Jun 25, 2006)

Gzero said:
			
		

> Well use everest and other tools and see what they report. Tbh it just looks like a slight miscalculation on atitools part (systool has parts of atitool built in). Happy? lol



Yes, I know it seems to be a miscalculation... I was wondering if this had be noted before and if there was a "workaround"... if not, maybe W1zzard would find this info useful.


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 25, 2006)

wizzard is working on it but he was writing his diplom and he was on the computex so no time less


----------

